# Probleme mit S7 V5.2 und TS-Adapter



## Babbist (13 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim Starten des SIMATIC Managers. 

Wenn ich als PG/PC-Schnittstelle den TS-Adapter angewählt habe, startet Windows2000 automatisch neu und macht davor nen Blue-Screen "Speicherabbild wird erstellt". ProTool, MicroWIN und sogar S5 funktionieren einwandfrei. 

Installiert sind S7 Prof. V5.2, TeleService V5.1, MicroWIN V3.2, ProToll V6.0 SP1 und S5 V7.2. Habe nen P4 3,2GHz und Win2000 SP4 auf dem Rechner. 

Habe schon sämtliche Einstellungen für den Com-Port durchprobiert. 
Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung, was das sein kann?

Gruß Babbist


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

hat wirklich niemand einen Tip, was die Ursache sein könnte ?????

Gruß Babbist


----------



## Zottel (19 Juli 2004)

Man kann im Prinzip anhand des Speicherabbildes herauskriegen, was passiert ist. Aber frag´ mich nicht wie. Die Zeischrift c´t hatte dazu in einer der (4-6?) letzten Ausgaben einen Artikel.
Ansonsten hilft bei Windows oft neu installieren...
Geht es, wenn du einen normalen MPI-Adapter benutzt?
Deiner Frage entnehme ich, dass der Absturz schon beim öffnen des Managers auftritt.
Wird dabei bereits ein Projekt geöffnet?
Wenn ja, geht es, wenn kein Projekt geöffnet wird?
Falls ja, tritt der Absturz dann beim Zugriff auf den Adapter auf, z.B. wenn du "erreichbare Teilnehmer" anklickst?
Hast du einen Dialer oder eine Schutzsoftware gegen soetwas installiert? Beide überwachen möglicherweise den COM-Port.


----------



## Markus (19 Juli 2004)

interne modems oder bei laptops pcmcia modems machen auch oft probleme mit com ports


----------



## Babbist (23 Juli 2004)

*Hurra, es geht*

Hi Jungs,

hab jetzt raus, wie´s funktioniert. Muss nur als Schnittstelle <keine> wählen und dann klappt´s. Wenn ich dann auf die Steuerung zugreifen will, einfach die richtige Schnittstelle auswählen. Allerdings darf ich beim erneuten Start nicht vergessen, davor die Schnittstelle zu deaktivieren. Is zwar ein bisschen umständlich, aber hauptsache es geht.

Danke für die Tipps.

Gruß Babbist


----------

